# kleinster, größter Wert einer Spalte auslesen



## sunflower84 (28. September 2007)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe eine MySQL Datenbank. In dieser DB werden die Ergebnisse eines Quiz gespeichert von jedem Benutzer. Jetzt möchte ich berechnen wie lange jeder Benutzer für sein Quiz gebraucht hat. Der Benutzer kann auch mehrmals das Quiz machen. Brauche also die kleinste Zeit und die größte.
Hab aber in der DB eine Spalte vom Typ datetime. Also Datum und Zeit.
Hab jetzt folgendes versucht aber bekomme leider nichts ausgegeben, was wahrscheinlich daran liegt das in der Spalte auch noch das Datum mit drin steht.

$query = "SELECT * FROM auswertung WHERE MIN(StartDateTime)";

 Wie bekomme ich es hin nur die Zeit auszulesen?

Lg
Nadine


----------



## uafsc (28. September 2007)

Wechsel doch den Typ von datetime nach time...


----------



## pasko1987 (30. August 2015)

Hallo, habe ähnliches Problem.
Meine Datenbank hat folgende Struktur

Artikelnr | Lieferant1 | Lieferant2| Lieferant3 | kleinsterPreis
1             | 2,34           | 3,11          | 4.09          | 2,34
2             | 0,76           | 0,77          | 1,29          | 0,76
1             | 3,11           | 2,89          | 2.09          | 2,09

Wie bekomme ich es jetzt hin, dass er mir die Spalte kleinsterPreis automatisiert füllt
Ich bekomme den Befehl über UPDATE + MIN + GROUP BY nicht hin, oder bin ich auf dem Holzweg?

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## sheel (30. August 2015)

Hi

Es wäre deutlich besser (in jeder Hinsicht, zB. leichtere Abfragen und leichter erweiterbar),
wenn du die Lieferanten nicht horizontal anordnest. Also zB. eine Tabelle mit
ArtikelNr|LieferantNr|Preis.
und falls es noch mehr Infos zu einem Artikel gibt, die nicht mehrach sind, eine andere Tabelle mit
ArtikelNr|kleinsterPreis|irgendwas...

Zum kleinsten Preis: Mit der beschriebenen Struktur ist die Kleinstpreisspalte einfach zu füllen,
aber macht das Sinn? Man müsste immer beachten, die auch zu ändern, wenn sich bei den
Lieferanten und Preisen was ändert. Bei Bedarf jeweils aus der Preisliste berechnen
statt extra in der DB zu haben ist da einfacher.


----------



## oliverb (7. September 2015)

Pro Lieferant eine Zeile. Da macht es wesentlich einfacher. Dann brauchst Du den güntigsten Preis nicht in eine eigene Spalte zu schreiben. Das kannst Du dann per SELECT lösen!

ARTIKELNR | LIEFERANT | PREIS


----------

